# Is custard safe to eat??



## smilies28

We are at the OH family for a roast and they have made apple crumble and have custard which is my ultimate fave!!!

But can I have it???!


----------



## Foxy37

Why couldn't you eat Custard ? Is it because of the eggs ? Or is it made with dried powder or fresh in a carton ? If its cooked then I think its ok xx


----------



## TMonster

It depends on how it was prepared. With most custards the egg yolk is slowly cooked in cream over steaming water so that its fully cooked but some people don't cook the yolk enough or at all and just use scalding cream which may not be sufficient to kill salmonella.

If pasteurized eggs were used or no eggs at all it would be fine. You just want to make sure the custard was fully cooked. 

That said... one in 50k eggs in the US has salmonella so the risk is pretty low to begin with and it may have been killed depending on how much they cooked it and the type of custard it is.

I would probably have a little bit of it if I wanted.


----------



## fayefirth

i think its because of the raw eggs, i think if its shop bought its pasteurized so okay x make sure its hot! :)


----------



## Foxy37

I love custard mmMmm


----------



## smilies28

Same I love custard! It's because of the eggs. I read its ok aslong as its hot and best from the shops. Mmmm I really fancy cold custard though now!!!

The instant stuff is fine do you think? You only add milk/sugar to the powder xx


----------



## TMonster

instant stuff is fine


----------



## Foxy37

i had home made lemon meringue and cream xx


----------



## MorganEvans

It's safe, so yum away! :D


----------

